# Hobbytown Usa, kalamazoo mi do not purchase anything from this store



## indix100

Hello, I am just letting everyone know that if you purchase anything from Hobbytown in kalamazoo mi, you can not return the product. I purchased some deans wet noodle from the store, was not sure if I really needed but bought it to be on the safe side. Well I did not need it and went to return it and was told by the owner that they do not accecpt returns. They wouldn't even give me a store credit. 


The owner is very foolish and now I will never spen a dime in a hobbytown.


----------



## wurthusa

Did you buy custom cut lengths or was it packaged? Did you open the package? It's unusual for a hobbystore (especially a franchise like Hobbytown) to not accept returns. With a little more information, you might get some good advice from others here.


----------



## FairbanxModels

I'm pretty sure Hobbytowns are franchises. Just because one sucks, doesn't necessarily mean they all do.


----------



## XXX-Steve

I had a similar incident with them this morning. I had purchased some bearings last week which I was told were the correct size and they weren't. I hadn't opened the package and had the receipt with me when I went there today and I was told, no returns, no refunds, no exchanges. I had Ron check the size again in his computer and he admitted it was his mistake and offered me an exchange for the correct size he had in stock. I was like, cool. This was seriously the only return I've had to make at a hobby shop before, so I wasn't sure of what to expect when it came to this sort of thing. He explained to me that the policy is in place to protect the inventory in the store and to keep everything even. It sounds to me like he had been a little more lenient in the past with this sort of thing because he mentioned that "they" had been after him lately when it came to how he handled returns in the past.

Obviously they'll still let you exchange defective items. Just keep in mind it isn't a Walmart where you can get a refund for everything you want to return because you decided you didn't want it or because you purchased something you found out you didn't need. Double check to make sure you're getting the correct size of whatever it is you're buying, the right part, etc. Simple as that. And remember, these rules are in place for a reason and not just to piss off customers like yourself.


----------



## Minreg

indix100 said:


> Hello, I am just letting everyone know that if you purchase anything from Hobbytown in kalamazoo mi, you can not return the product. I purchased some deans wet noodle from the store, was not sure if I really needed but bought it to be on the safe side. Well I did not need it and went to return it and was told by the owner that they do not accecpt returns. They wouldn't even give me a store credit.
> 
> The owner is very foolish and now I will never spen a dime in a hobbytown.



If the item was not opened or custom length and you had receipt and returning within 14 days, there is no reason why you could not get a store credit at least. Right or wrong, I would not shop there either. But then again I would just hold on to my wet noodle. LOL


----------



## Mac The Knife

I did not know they had a Hobbytown Usa in Kalamazoo. They must not be anything special.


----------



## LowClassCC

color? length? cost? custom cut or packaged? 

if you ever have anything custom cut don't expect to be able to return it. at most if they took it back they could sale it as scrap. 

this thread reminds me of the grown man i saw throw a fit because radioshack told him that they could not accept the return of an opened watch battery. its not like they could have done anything with it other than toss it in the trash. who in their right mind would buy an opened watch battery? 

it is wire man. you bought it. toss it in your box and you will have it if you ever need it. and next time don't buy stuff you don't need. look at it from the stores eyes. the employees that work there most likely get paid hourly. now some of the time that they were paid for went to them getting and possibly cutting the wire you said you needed. then the time that it took to ring you up. cost of the bag, printer receipt ect.. then you want to return the what $3 in wire? then on the clock they would have to do everything involved for the return and give you your money back. now they have the cut wire which as stated is now scrap. doubtful they will be able to get full price for it. anyway they are also out the money paid to the employees that helps you. and you think that they are in the wrong for not excepting it back? be happy you have a hobby shop that you can even go to. it's at least an hour and a half drive for me to get to a hobby shop. 

now if you bought like 12 foot of it then that was just plain stupid but i could see why you would bother trying to return that. but for a few feet at most? just enjoy the fact you have it on hand later when you need it.


----------



## indix100

for your info lowclasscc everything that I purchased was straight off the shelf and in the original unopened package.I didnt return everything, I kept the lipo for my sons car. I mainly run 1/8th scale nitro, So inlightened one please tell me how much wire I really need. The wire was for the lipo pack that I put into my sons mini inferno st. So I really do not have a need for anymore wire. All I was looking for was a credit so I could buy some more fuel. 

Yes i understand that the total bill was around 15 dollars. But please tell me what retail store can you not return the product or at least get a in-store credit, its the princable. 

On a positive note I did recieve a phone call from the owner telling me that he has given his no return idea some thought and has realized that in this market it is not the best idea. They will be allowing there customers to return or exchange products. 

The important part is that the owner realized what a foolish idea he had and is willing to make it right. 

and lowclasscc I bet that if this happened to you, you would be the guy talk more **it than anyone. 


Thank you


----------



## wurthusa

I have a box full of unused stuff that I've purchased and then not needed. Rather than return it, I keep it in case something happens at the track where I or another racer might need it.

Not a knock on you but I wish I had time to mess with returning a $15 or $20 item. I'd rather just keep it than waste the time driving to the store, standing in line and getting a credit. I just value my time more than I value 20 bucks. And before anybody blasts me about how 20 bucks is a big deal when you don't have a lot of money. Save it. You're in the wrong hobby if $20 or $30 is a big deal.


----------



## Minreg

Maybe this would not be a good time to post my dont buy from XYZ store thread. LOL. Some harsh posts here. 

Apparently, the store owner has already revised his no returns policy.


----------



## kzoolou

I'm just happy that Kalamazoo is mentioned at the top of a thread 

Just my opinion, but the only thing hobby shops have going for them is service. Any of them that don't understand this are going to have a hard time competing with those that do (and the internet).


----------



## Dnlsoz

If you live in Kalamazoo...Go to Hobby-Sports (Kalamazoo/Portage)... They have a good large selection and plenty of people to help! In my opinion... Its the best hobby shop that I have found in the area!


----------



## RC 18 MT

I know all the stores are different, but the one by me, Oakdale, Monnesota, Is not very good. I got my first RC for my birthday, and it was bought from them. I went there later on for advice, and because I am a teenager, and new, they did not want to seem to answer my questions or help me in any way. All I got was quick short answers, and them pointing to the section of the store that had parts that I wanted, while they talked for long periods of time with other people.

I now shop at Hub Hobby. They are helpful and always willing to help!


----------



## Quasimojo

My local HobbyTown USA is kind of hit or miss. Some of the RC people there are really enthusiastic about the hobby and actually seem to enjoy educating me and answering my noob questions. Others, including one of the more prominent RC guys there, are pretty standoffish. I try to give them the benefit of the doubt and just assume they're simply Type "B" personalities.


----------



## slashracer

yes they are type b people and some of them dont know anything about rc they wanna push something else on you like ur looking for a certain lipo and they try to sell you a differant one


----------



## CivicScootin

Dnlsoz said:


> If you live in Kalamazoo...Go to Hobby-Sports (Kalamazoo/Portage)... They have a good large selection and plenty of people to help! In my opinion... Its the best hobby shop that I have found in the area!


I cant say that I agree to all that is stated here as I will admit the selection is better (for the most part) then others in that area.. 
However the kids that work there can be rather rude.. 
At least there upfront and tell you how it is - So I guess thats a good thing..

I still buy from them however I keep my mouth shut while in there..


----------



## ROTAX

people in general don't seem to care anymore. my local hobby shop is the only one for 50 miles .I bought a nitro truck and spent alot of money there .rear diff parts for a savage 40 bucks a whack . always said they'd call when my parts came in .only time they called was when my Baha 5BSS came in 900.00 but other than that on line for eveything cheaper i get my parts in 2 days not a week. if it's wrong it's my fault.


----------



## rjvk

If you don't like their service don't buy from them. If it's the only hobby shop for 50 miles, buy from the internet. Everybody says support your LHS, which I agree with, but if they suck, don't give them another dime.


----------



## DJ1978

I am a firm believer in supporting local businesses.
I am glad to see that you talked with the owner and hopefully changed his attitude about his customer service.
What I am seeing is that it is so easy for anyone with a bunch of money to buy into these franchises. It doesn't seem to matter if they have any business experience or even any interest in hobbies. 
In the last few years I can't count how many hobby shops I have seen open and close because even though they had the money to open it... they just did not get it when it came to customer service, advertising or promoting their own store. 
It definitely is not " Open it and they will come" 
Hobby Town USA and RC Hobbies seem to be the ones that pop up and then close the fastest. 
If your Hobby shop owner is new... Try to talk to him and have your friends to the same to help him LEARN what his customers want and need. If he is smart, he will listen and grow.. if not..... you will drive up one day and the store will be empty.


----------



## kguyaustin6324

Dnlsoz said:


> If you live in Kalamazoo...Go to Hobby-Sports (Kalamazoo/Portage)... They have a good large selection and plenty of people to help! In my opinion... Its the best hobby shop that I have found in the area!


been shopping at hobby-sports for 15 years.rex is so money hungry he would rather charge me 65 dollers for 2 wires that run from batterie to speed controller(shouldnt of been more that 25)than keep me as a loyal customer.i will never shop there again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he told me it was what i wanted.lol ive heard the same from other racers.the place has gone down hill!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXX-Steve

Aside from the horrible business practices at Hobby-Sports, the racing program there has been just as bad. I tried to talk sense to some of those involved to maybe try to get something halfway decent going this Fall, but I think Hell has a better chance of freezing over at this point.

For the serious racer in the area, Extreme Hobbies in Parchment is the place to go.


----------



## mely

I bought some allen wrenchs from hobby town about two weeks ago
and broke one on the first bolt and they took them back without a recipte.
Ive had no problems with them.

Hobby sports on the other had are 15% over priced what a joke


----------



## speeddaddy

kguyaustin6324 said:


> been shopping at hobby-sports for 15 years.rex is so money hungry he would rather charge me 65 dollers for 2 wires that run from batterie to speed controller(shouldnt of been more that 25)than keep me as a loyal customer.i will never shop there again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he told me it was what i wanted.lol ive heard the same from other racers.the place has gone down hill!!!!!!!!


+1+1+1


----------



## dan-o

kguyaustin6324 said:


> been shopping at hobby-sports for 15 years.rex is so money hungry he would rather charge me 65 dollers for 2 wires that run from batterie to speed controller(shouldnt of been more that 25)than keep me as a loyal customer.i will never shop there again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he told me it was what i wanted.lol ive heard the same from other racers.the place has gone down hill!!!!!!!!



+2 

I have my spending limit at $10 there, if its more then that then I shop online, the kids that work the counters are not as knowledgible as they WANT you to think they are. AS far as offroad racing goes, (which is what built the place) they are done with that, all they have is a carpet track that they do not have to maintain, other then move jumps around. They cater to the RTR crowd. Offroad is what people are running. 

Once Jon left, the racing left also. I really think it is a shame.


----------



## FullThrottleRC

*HobbyTownUSA Kalamazoo*

I have to say, I bought 2 Slash 4X4 AmsOil trucks from Hobby-Sports in Portage and I will NEVER shop there again. That day I bought 2 trucks, 4 batteries, 2 chargers, 2 trucks clear shells, paint and some other stuff for about $1500. I was told by 2 of the employee's that "NiMH batteries were just as good as lipo" so I bought 4 NiMH batteries. Later that day I met up with a friend that had lipo in the same truck I had. Then I realized I was lied to by Hobby-Sports. A few days later I found out they didn't have any Lipo batteries in stock for my truck., hence the reason that "NiMH were just as good as lipo." I am new to R/C so I had no clue and after spending $1500 with them I thought I could get some good advise. NOT SO! When I went over to HobbyTownUSA in Kalamazoo for 4 11.1v 3S 6000 mah batteries, paint, and a ton of upgrades for the Slash's, I found them to be extremely helpful. They even stayed open an hour late ON EASTER just for me to drive from Battle Creek to pick up some parts for my trucks. WHO DOES THAT!! I think HobbyTownUSA in Kalamazoo kicks Hobby-Sports butt all day long and their prices on parts and trucks are MUCH better.


----------



## tmaxx4life

FullThrottleRC said:


> I have to say, I bought 2 Slash 4X4 AmsOil trucks from Hobby-Sports in Portage and I will NEVER shop there again. That day I bought 2 trucks, 4 batteries, 2 chargers, 2 trucks clear shells, paint and some other stuff for about $1500. I was told by 2 of the employee's that "NiMH batteries were just as good as lipo" so I bought 4 NiMH batteries. Later that day I met up with a friend that had lipo in the same truck I had. Then I realized I was lied to by Hobby-Sports. A few days later I found out they didn't have any Lipo batteries in stock for my truck., hence the reason that "NiMH were just as good as lipo." I am new to R/C so I had no clue and after spending $1500 with them I thought I could get some good advise. NOT SO! When I went over to HobbyTownUSA in Kalamazoo for 4 11.1v 3S 6000 mah batteries, paint, and a ton of upgrades for the Slash's, I found them to be extremely helpful. They even stayed open an hour late ON EASTER just for me to drive from Battle Creek to pick up some parts for my trucks. WHO DOES THAT!! I think HobbyTownUSA in Kalamazoo kicks Hobby-Sports butt all day long and their prices on parts and trucks are MUCH better.


i will definitely shop at hobbytown before hobby sports everytime i get a free service like one of the guys soldering up a battery connector for me,if rex finds out he will charge me double what he normally charges even though i have spent 5 grand in parts there in 3 yrs he needs to recognize his loyal customers and not push them to other stores with better service and longer hours jusst my 2 cents


----------



## Mr. Obvious

Being an eastsider in the Zoo, I usually hit Extreme Hobbies because they're closest to me. John and Vince started that place after getting ripped off a lot from Rex and Lee at R&L now hobby-sports.com. I've known them since they were dealing out of their parents basement. Most of the employees there are not that knowledgable of the products so when I go there I try to deal with Rex or Lee themselves but I know what I'm looking for there. Extreme handles a whole lot of nothing for me but are willing to order what they can.
I've been in Hobbytown USA just a couple of times, once during their grand opening and the other time as I was just in the neighborhood and needed a few things. I just don't like much the almost sterile environment of the store as too much of what I wanted to look at was either behind the counter or behind the locked glass display cases.
Hobby World in Grandville makes these places look good! Dusty merchandise that may never go anywhere and when you walk in the door you feel like a criminal. The owners mother used ot sit in a corner and watch you then when you go to buy something (I know what I'm buying and what I'm going to use it for or on) she would try to tell you it's not what you need.
Anyone that doesn't know where it's at, it's next door to Target on West Main where the Secretary of State's office used to be.


----------



## tmaxx4life

i only go to hobby world(well my wife does for me) because odonnell 30 percent is 25.50 a gallon price cannot be beat


----------



## Dannyrevs

Ron at Hobbytown Kalamazoo has always done right by me. I have returned several items one of them was a can of spray paint. Lil tip though if you go there it will be easier on both of you if you have a part number on hand.


----------



## Mr. Obvious

Fullthrottle, what you wrote about is typical for any LHS. they want to sell you what they have on the shelves, good or bad as they don't want you to take your business elsewhere.
My background is that I'm now a boater but have raced cars, trucks and buggies and have tried my hand at crashing planes. I see to many examples of people buying the worng fuel for instance for their boats as the shop only carried RC car nitro. We need fuel with a higher oil content and it doesn't hurt if we burn 40-65% nitro. No, instead they'll unload some car fuel instead with lower nitro and oil.

Having the correct part number is always good to take along at any hobby shop to ensure that you get the right one the first time.


----------



## Dyno Dino

wurthusa said:


> I have a box full of unused stuff that I've purchased and then not needed. Rather than return it, I keep it in case something happens at the track where I or another racer might need it.
> 
> Not a knock on you but I wish I had time to mess with returning a $15 or $20 item. I'd rather just keep it than waste the time driving to the store, standing in line and getting a credit. I just value my time more than I value 20 bucks. And before anybody blasts me about how 20 bucks is a big deal when you don't have a lot of money. Save it. You're in the wrong hobby if $20 or $30 is a big deal.


I too have alot of stuff I bought and dont need right now and nobody forced me to buy it. I have worked at Hobbytown and know for a fact that electrical item are not returnable, but does wiring come under this area hummm. Plain and simple a lot of store do not accept returns of any kind. You say its principal but dude get over it and move on and quite bashing someone else for things that you bought ( no one forced you) and chaulk it up to your bad.


----------



## Dyno Dino

Dyno Dino said:


> I too have alot of stuff I bought and dont need right now and nobody forced me to buy it. I have worked at Hobbytown and know for a fact that electrical item are not returnable, but does wiring come under this area hummm. Plain and simple a lot of store do not accept returns of any kind. You say its principal but dude get over it and move on and quite bashing someone else for things that you bought ( no one forced you) and chaulk it up to your bad.


Yes and be thankful that you have a hobby store of any kind in your area as soon the way internet sale are there will not be a place where you can get something the same day if you need it. Most hardcore racers want it now and do not want to wait even a couple of days. For me its look, touch, feel and use right now.


----------



## Mr. Obvious

I see that hobby-sports.com/R&L Hobbies was also brought up. I needed a piece of brass tubing Saturday, was in the neghborhood so I stopped by. Boy, are they jacking up prices! I've been dealing with Rex and Lee since they started the business out of their parent's basement but it's getting harder for me to go in there anymore. For a foot-long piece of 5/16" brass tubing it was $2.99! I've paid a hair over a buck for the same thing at Extreme Hobbies in Parchment.
Ever feel like you're making the payments on that Mercedes-Benz out front yourself or the house payments on Long Lake?


----------



## rc_noob

I have no idea what the OP was talking about. I have been in there a few times in the past few weeks and have had nothing but positive experiences. A younger guy set up my dx6i, showed me how to set it up myself, showed me everything about the heli, the transmitter and told me anything I needed to know. I ended up breaking off the tail boom of my mcpx and they fixed it for free! Also, showed me how to fix it for next time with a carbon fiber rod so I dont have to spend the $15 for a new tail boom. Seriously, the other places I have been to in Kalamazoo have been un friendly to beginners. They are really short with me, dont seem interested in wanting to help/share knowledge and want to charge to set up a transmitter. Seriously, go to this place. I know I will continue to give them my business as long as they stay as helpful and informative as they have already been.


----------



## Mr. Obvious

Locally I've been mostly dealing with Extreme Hobbies as they're close by, I'm an Eastsider plus close to where I work. Vince is wiling to order stuff for me which helps a lot. I'm not crazy about West Main as between Drake and US-131 people seem to turn into brain-dead zombies. If I need a battery pack or servo's they have my favorites on hand though.
R&L/hobby-sports is on a downhill slide. Most of their staff isn't that knowledgable but then again I ran into that also when Rider's was in town. I'm also glad that I'm not a flyer as none of them really carry much of a selection unless you're into the cheap RTF planes. If any of you are old enough to remember the Toy and Hobby shop on Westnedge hill, that was my kind of LHS!


----------



## andrewflames

*hobby town sucks*



Mr. Obvious said:


> Locally I've been mostly dealing with Extreme Hobbies as they're close by, I'm an Eastsider plus close to where I work. Vince is wiling to order stuff for me which helps a lot. I'm not crazy about West Main as between Drake and US-131 people seem to turn into brain-dead zombies. If I need a battery pack or servo's they have my favorites on hand though.
> R&L/hobby-sports is on a downhill slide. Most of their staff isn't that knowledgable but then again I ran into that also when Rider's was in town. I'm also glad that I'm not a flyer as none of them really carry much of a selection unless you're into the cheap RTF planes. If any of you are old enough to remember the Toy and Hobby shop on Westnedge hill, that was my kind of LHS!


I just tried to return a rc car to hobby town that does not work. I never even got to run it once as it the engine will not stop running when you turn it on. The guy at the store agrees it is broken but they will do nothing to fix it since the box is open. I told him how would i know it was broken if I did not open the box. All I wanted to do was exchnage for one that actually works. Never agin will I shop there bad policy!!!


----------



## Mr. Obvious

First posting here I see. Are you new to RC in general? The problem could have been something very simple like the throttle trim being way off or a servo reverse switch in the wrong position.
Yes, it's a sticky situation but most hobby shops, department stores or other places have the same policy, especially on anything electronic.
you best bet is to have them hook up everything right there in the store to make sure it's OK before purchasing. Even Extreme Hobbies or hobby-sports (R&L Hobbies) are going to give you the same return policy.
What did you buy there?


----------



## zoocity

Sorry to kick a dead horse here, but any other experiences as of late?


----------



## rc_kazoo32

*HobbyTown Kalamazoo - Stay away!!*

Hi all... I wish I saw this post before I became a customer at HobbyTown Kalamazoo on W. Main. 

The original post is dated from two years ago, and the owner from this store (Ron is his name) is still being a douche. Collectively my buddy and I (both newbees at RC boats) spent over $1400 in a span of two weeks at this store and this loser is bickering with us over $28?!!! And... it is a result of him selling me the wrong part!! I don't mind the amount of money, but in principle he sold us me the wrong part!

No refund, no exchanges he says...! Here's the kicker, he added that although he recommended and said the part fits, I am the one who ultimately bought it and should have done my homework. Seriously??!!! He in fact, got upset at me and his employee who was trying to help me sort out HIS mistake. Crazy! Keep in mind the boat, receiver, transmitter, parts... the whole thing was purchased at this store, brand new out of the box! The boat boat was purchased about two months ago from this store and kept stock (Ron was sales person who checked out the purchase). Come on now, I am a newbee, I admit that. But if I can't trust what the original store tells me about my boat, who am I suppose to ask?!!!

Anyways, I don't go there anymore. Like everyone, I work too hard for my money and no one is going to put blame on me for their own stupidity or take advantage of me being new to the hobby.

The younger employees who work at this store seem to really know what they talking about. The owner, however, is clearly in it for the money. If you absolutely have to go here, I'd turn back around if the old douche is in the store... just my two cents :wave::wave:

Going to Hobby Sports and Extreme Hobbies now... can't be happier! Both these stores help me big time even if the boat wasn't purchased at their store.

By the way, at Hobby Sports, you can buy the part and install it (if you like) on work benches provided next to the their indoor track. If u have an issue, just go get a staff member to help u. How cool is that?!! (Ron... sorry if this is a concept you don't understand).

The boat is running great by the way... just have to keep it away Ron the douche! :woohoo:
-JM

p/s: Other HobbyTowns I have been to are awesome, great service, can get you what you want quick. This one in Kalamazoo blows! Too bad HobbyTown Corporate don't have better screening process for who will carry their name


----------



## Mr. Obvious

Unfortunately in this area with all of the water that we have from ponds on up, the RC boat segment is still very small in comparison to the planes and 4-wheelers. None of the people at Extreme know what they're selling and only one person at Hobby-Sports is clued in. Rex and Lee have boats but it's all off-the-shelf stuff. The only place in town that knew anything was the old Rider's Hobby Shop.
When shopping at Hobbytown USA, I know what I'm in there for; servo's, CA, brass tubing or whatever I need not on their recommendations as I'm way more knowledgeable than they ever could think of when it comes to boats. Not bragging a bit, just fact.
These shops not only cater to the RCer's but other hobbies, arts and crafts so we can't expect them to know everything about everything.
Most of you are too young to remember the old Toy and Hobby shop on Westnedge that's now a kitchen redecorating center on Westnedge hill. There was also one at the west end of Eastwood Plaza and Miller & Boerman had one in the basement of their store on Michigan Avenue near Portage Road. Those were what I called real hobby shops! Shelves packed floor ro ceiling with parts and kits, not sterile stores with everything behind glass like HTUSA. In there I feel like I'm a thief as I have to ask for help to get anything out under a watchful eye.


----------

